# Just Not Train My Biceps?



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Sup guys...

My arms (biceps in general) take forever to grow. I think it's 'cause I'm over training them, but not just on 'Arm Days' but on Back Days... When I train my back I always always always get a ridiculous pump in my bi's, whether it be wide-grip chins, rows or lat pull downs. Then the following day I train bi's and tri's (Super Sets) but feel as if I've trained my bi's two days in a row?!

Not a fan of training Back and Bi's together but if that's how it's gotta be then whatever.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Try

chest/bis

back/tris


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Just have a legs day in-between those days?


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Change your routine......Do bi's and Tri's a couple of days later.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I rarely train my arms directly and they still grow ok.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

how many sets you hitting them with?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I am a fan of back and bi's, chest and tri's but im starting a new routine and going to be doing chest and bi's then shoulders and tris


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Never really isolated tris or bis tbh but do add a dropset at end of chest/back session


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

guvnor82 said:


> how many sets you hitting them with?


Bi's have 9 sets and Tri's have 12. I've always hit tri's harder.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> Try
> 
> chest/bis
> 
> back/tris


Shouldn't it be chest/tris back/bis so you only work the muscle one day or am I missing something?


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

BB2 said:


> Just have a legs day in-between those days?


Wouldn't be a bad idea. I do legs on a Friday and all the leg equipment is taken to that wouldn't go a miss.


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

if ur bis are getting really pumped doing back it might be u need to improve form?


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Gorgeous_George said:


> if ur bis are getting really pumped doing back it might be u need to improve form?


Nah my forms beautiful. Form > Weight is how I role. Strict and clean is all I know.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Good form will Pump your bis. I'm a big fan of back and biceps in one session. Then chest is net day. Triceps I do on a day on their own with compounds which is 3 days after chest. Hit your triceps hard, it's the majority of your arm


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Wells said:


> Sup guys...
> 
> My arms (biceps in general) take forever to grow. I think it's 'cause I'm over training them, but not just on 'Arm Days' but on Back Days... When I train my back I always always always get a ridiculous pump in my bi's, whether it be wide-grip chins, rows or lat pull downs. Then the following day I train bi's and tri's (Super Sets) but feel as if I've trained my bi's two days in a row?!
> 
> Not a fan of training Back and Bi's together but if that's how it's gotta be then whatever.


You'll have to carry a lot of mass on your upper body if you want impressive arms, so focus on getting your back, chest and shoulders bigger and your arms will follow. For the majority of people, everything grows in proportion, unless AAS is in the equation.

Possibly train back twice a week for 4 weeks on a rotation split.


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Natty.Solider said:


> Good form will Pump your bis. I'm a big fan of back and biceps in one session. Then chest is net day. Triceps I do on a day on their own with compounds which is 3 days after chest. Hit your triceps hard, it's the majority of your arm


Yeah that's why I hit my Tri's harder with it being the 'bigger' part of the arm. But whatever I train I always mentally focus on the muscle I'm training. Mind Muscle Connection of you will. I'm gonna give Back & Bi's a try I think.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I rarely train my arms directly and they still grow ok.


this. plenty of weighted chins and heavy rowing and my arms grow just fine


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Shouldn't it be chest/tris back/bis so you only work the muscle one day or am I missing something?


I prefer to hit them directly & indirectly on different days.

days rest between


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

xpower said:


> I prefer to hit them directly & indirectly on different days.
> 
> days rest between


Just work everything twice a week then 2 days rest


----------

